# PEW vs rats with ruby eyes



## begoodtoanimals (Dec 6, 2007)

Is there a difference in eyesight between the PEW and any colored rat that has ruby eyes like the caramel colored rats or Siamese rats?
Harriet is caramel colored and with the right light you can see that her eyes are reddish compared to her sisters' eyes who are hooded and capped with dark brown eyes.


----------



## Randi (May 25, 2008)

I *think* that the lighter their eyes are, the worse vision they have. 

This site gives some info as far as vision goes, and it does have a section about PEW's (I think it's called "What do albino rats see?") - 
http://www.ratbehavior.org/RatVision.htm

...and this one shows the difference between what a black eyed rat sees, what a PEW sees, and what a human sees - 
http://www.ratbehavior.org/RatCam.htm

Given what the video shows, I would have to assume that the darker their eye color, the better vision they have.


----------



## Susinko (Apr 29, 2008)

Hmmm. That is a very good question! I have one rat with black/brown eyes, a siamese with red eyes, another with red eyes, and three pink eyed rats.

Kenshin, my siamese and Ashitaka, my dark eyed rat, do not weave back and forth to help them see better. My other ruby eyed, Yuki, and my three pink eyed rats weave back and forth a lot.


----------



## triffeh (Jun 3, 2008)

From what I've been told, ruby eye rats have bad eyesight compared to black-eyed rats, and pink-eyed rats have bad eyesight compared to ruby. One of my boys is ruby-eyed and he definitely sways a bit and shows other symptoms of having poor eyesight. My black-eyed capped boy doesn't show it at all.


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

pink and ruby both have bad eyesight, but some ruby-eyed rats more than some pinks, its not a set in stone rule. My PEW runs right to me and has never swayed in her 27 months of life  I had a fawn with ruby eyes that practically swayed herself off her feet. :lol:


----------

